# Wanna see some hipster chick shoving spaghetti-os up her twat?



## GatodeCafe (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9lmvX00TLY

Turns out you're in luck, dudes.


----------



## Icky (Sep 17, 2010)

I was expecting a RickRoll.

I am disappoint.


----------



## Twink (Sep 17, 2010)

Icky said:


> I was expecting a RickRoll.
> 
> I am disappoint.



this is worse than rick roll cause it's real... the chick tried to mix two great works of art but ended up making complete fail


----------



## FaSMaN (Sep 17, 2010)

Dear kids, this is your brain on drugs.


It not only destroys your hand eye co-ordination, poetry skills and  sentence construction but allso destroys your ability to differentiate  modern art from absolute SH*T.


_Please kids saveï»¿ yourselves from this by not taking mass amounts of  LSD, METH, *DRAIN CLEANER* or any other abusive drug,and remember to stay  clean or you will end up like the "students" in this video!!!_


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 17, 2010)

I haven't seen a room full of hipster trash like that since the last opera I attended. Can someone actually make sense out of that, because all I can understand is that she has a real hard time using a can opener, then when she finally got it open the spaghettio's were rotten, so she got pissed off and cut a hole in her pants so she could squeeze the sand out of her vagina.


----------



## Aden (Sep 17, 2010)

Clicked, watched her try to open a can for two minutes, closed tab


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 17, 2010)

The hell is this shit?


----------



## Jude (Sep 17, 2010)

Underage youtube account, is this video literally what the OP says it is?

In that case... NO.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 17, 2010)

How about no to begin with whether it's legit or not?

I don't see why anyone would care or WANT to see it...


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 17, 2010)

the only thing i like about this is that its very realistic since people like that really are incapable of opening a can like that


----------



## Twink (Sep 17, 2010)

So the "piece of art" is called Interior Semiotics. It is a combination of 2 works called Interior Scroll where a woman painted in mud pulled a long scroll from her vagina and read a poem that was written on said scroll. The other was called Semiotics of the Kitchen, in which a woman shows the use of various kitchen utensils in a very exaggerated way. This fucking hipster combined the two and made it into a complete shit show.


----------



## Redregon (Sep 17, 2010)

boring, trite and way overdone by many others before her. this isn't art, this is a hack trying to be "shocking" and "controversial" with their "performance art."


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep, this is what everyone at art school really is like. I have first hand experience.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 22, 2010)

We are doomed.


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 22, 2010)

This is gold.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm afraid to watch past her picking up the items in the beginning...D:... Watched a few more minutes, what is this? It is just stupidity. Hell if that is a performance than I can do better than her. Ok I see her taking clothes off....i'm not gonna dare look at this past that. (Fastforwarded through a lot so  I probably missed something).

EDIT: I saw it, EW.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 1, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK?

She's gonna get an infection....


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 1, 2010)

ramsay_baggins said:


> WHAT THE FUCK?
> 
> She's gonna get an infection....


 
does it matter? she has a braintumor already so... >_>


----------



## Kiru-kun (Oct 2, 2010)

No really... what in the holy fuck was that?

 Everyone else saw that right....


*looks down at his cup*



did someone put Acid in this?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 2, 2010)

My bestie had the best response ever:

"I'm guessing something else happens other than a girl failing at opening a-HOLY FUCK WHAT THE SHIT IS GOING ON?!"


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 10, 2010)

damn it's gone


----------

